# Air Rifle Scope



## NateW (May 30, 2006)

Any one have any good suggestions for a nice pellet gun scope. I bought a remington vantage 1200 and it came with POS center point scope.


----------



## my-handyman (Nov 10, 2003)

Try here, all airgun scopes,you can find what you want and then order it or find it some place else. http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/show.pl?group_id=26&cmd_accessories=1 or here -under optic for the different gun power (low, medium or heavy recoil) type of scopes http://www.straightshooters.com/navagationpages/ssproductsandfeatures.html. Hope these help!


----------

